
Astronomers Discover a Potentially Habitable Planet Just 14 Light Years Away - cryptoz
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/a18573/closest-habitable-planet-wolf-1061/
======
rubyfan
Haha, _just_ 14 lights year away. As soon as we get that warp drive online and
the worm hole opener all set then we have a backup plan for when we burn this
planet out.

